# Car transportation; UK - Palma



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

Can anybody give me some advice and possibly recommend a company for transporting my car from the UK to Palma. I have been warned against doing this but not sure why. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Julesy said:


> Can anybody give me some advice and possibly recommend a company for transporting my car from the UK to Palma. I have been warned against doing this but not sure why. Thanks in advance.


Probably because it's really complicated, expensive and time consuming to do the paperwork. Some people here have done it. I wouldn't do it in a months of Sundays as I can't imagine coming to live in a new country, finding somewhere to live, schools, where's the best supermarket, opening a bank account, getting the gas contract changed to my name etc etc AND having to think about the highly expensive RHD car!!
But that's just me and it might not be your case.
There are loads of threads on the subject, perhaps someone can dig them up for you.


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. My situ is that I have been in Mallorca for 7 months but left my car on the UK so all the important 'stuff' has been sorted. As my car hasn't sold in that time I thought instead of paying out continually for a hire car I might be better off bringing it over. 

What is an RHD car?? Also would
You know how long I can drive with the uk plates before they have to be transferred?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're going to be a resident of Spain then you have to own a Spanish car. You can do that by either buying one or bringing yours over and getting it matriculated (changing the registration plate} within the first 3 months. Thats quite a costly (10% of the cars value + import tax if its under 6 months old) and complicated business, especially if you dont know where to do it, how etc and of course it will invole paperwork with the DVLA beforehand. If you dont matriculate it, you will be driving illegally after 3 months, you wont be able to renew your MoT and you wont be insured.

Also there the issue that you will RHD, which isnt how it should be on LHD roads. and of course, if you're heading for Mallorca, the costs of transporting it will be muc h higher than coming to the mainland

Heres just one thread on the subject. Altho not coming from the UK, it highlights the issues and is probably the least complicated thread on the subject.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...749-do-i-bring-my-car.html?highlight=RHD+cars

I hope this helps a bit, as I cant recommend any companies that do it

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Julesy said:


> Thank you for your advice. My situ is that I have been in Mallorca for 7 months but left my car on the UK so all the important 'stuff' has been sorted. As my car hasn't sold in that time I thought instead of paying out continually for a hire car I might be better off bringing it over.
> 
> What is an RHD car?? Also would
> You know how long I can drive with the uk plates before they have to be transferred?
> ...


Sorry LHD = Left Hand Drive.

Don't you know how long you're going to be here? I mean if it's supposed to be a permanent move and you've got work/ accommodation sorted then you'd might be better to go for a Spanish car.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RHD - right hand drive, the steering wheel is on the wrong side for Spanish roads. If you are a resident of Spain then the car will need to changed immediately or your insurance wont cover you

Jo xxx


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

Thanks jojo for your information, most helpful. 

Pesky: sorry (LHD) blonde moment!! It is a permanent move and going by the advice I might have to reconsider. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Julesy said:


> Pesky: sorry (LHD) blonde moment!!


Jo can sympathise.
I on the other hand have no excuse for mixing up LHD and RHD


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

Hahahaha at least I now know what they mean!!!


----------

